# Captain N S Bickle-Burns Philps



## backist (May 2, 2014)

Hello
I purchased a ships clock that has a plaque..'Presented to Captain N S Bickle on the completion of his 60 years sea service. From the officers of The SS Burnside'.....I am aware that this ship was scrapped in 1964.

Does anybody have any information on Captain Bickle?

I am very interested to learn anything about him

Best wishes.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

backist said:


> Hello
> I purchased a ships clock that has a plaque..'Presented to Captain N S Bickle on the completion of his 60 years sea service. From the officers of The SS Burnside'.....I am aware that this ship was scrapped in 1964.
> 
> Does anybody have any information on Captain Bickle?
> ...


You might find out something here.http://www.flotilla-australia.com/burnsphilp.htm


----------

